# Mourning Dove with broken leg, need advice



## Tatia (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello, I just found your site while trying to Google what to do. We have had a mourning dove nest in a tree in our front yard. The babies just left the nest on Monday. Today while doing yard work, I found one hanging upside down with its leg caught in a fork of one of the branches. 

I was wearing gloves, so I quickly reached up to support the bird, figured out what was wrong, and carefully pulled the branches apart to free the bird. Its leg is all bloody and appears to be broken. It hobbled around the front yard for a bit, but seemed pretty scared and weak.

I got a shoebox lined with a towel to put the bird in, but it flew out and nestled in our aloe vera planter. At least its wings seem to be doing fine. I placed a laundry basket and a net over the bird to try to protect it from predators and came inside to try to find out what to do next. Please advise.

I am in Peoria, Arizona

P.S. I am concerned because we have cats in our yard frequently and the bird's leg is very bloody, which will attract the cats.


----------



## Tatia (Apr 22, 2015)

Still not sure what to do. Got the bird inside laundry basket on some towels, brought into the garage for safekeeping. Leg is definitely broken, bone protruding. Didn't know if I should keep it trapped for safekeeping, or leave it where the parents can feed it. We have no experience with birds. Please help.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please call this place. They aren't far from you. The bird needs to have the leg set and a course of antibiotics.

http://www.fallenfeathers.org/


----------



## Tatia (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Tatia (Apr 22, 2015)

Charis, thank you so much for the referral. They were able to take her in. They said her leg is broken lengthwise, and it was really bad, but they'll try to do everything they can.

Thank you to the community as a whole for being here for situations like this.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome to PT Tatia,
Thanks a lot you helped the bird and glad to see that there are communities near by who take care of them in such circumstances, hope the bird gets well soon. Good luck


----------

